# Avantcard - Service Issues ?



## MrEarl (30 Apr 2021)

Hello,

I was wondering, have people been having "issues" with service from Avantcard, over the last year.

To give a few examples of the problems that I've been having:

* Online Transactions with established, reputable retailers, are being declined on occasion (it's not a credit issue, when I phone up, I'm told that the transaction was "flagged" by their system as potential fraud, so automatically declined)

* Letters are being sent to me, periodically, claiming that Avantcard have been trying to contact me by telephone, and have been unable to do so - so they want me to contact them urgently.  There's never a voicemail, or a missed call, and there's definitely not an ongoing problem with my phone.  When I call Avantcard each time, I confirm that they have my correct telephone details etc.  I've now had this happen about four times, in the last six months, or so. 

* For those who had Gold Cards, or Platinum Cards, we appear to have lost those services.  I recently had a card replaced, and for the first time ever, I was provided with their standard ("One Card") card.  When I phoned up to question it, they claimed that they got rid of all of their Gold & Platinum cards a good few years ago, and that all customers were notified.  I don't recall being notified, and I'm fairly good with noticing things like this when I check my post.  Furthermore, they could not give a plausible explanation as to how my previous card was clearly marked as a "Platinum Card", as is my wife's card on my account (which doesn't expire for another year), if they got rid of these Gold & Platinum cards "a good few years ago".  The underlying issue here, is that certain perks which came with their Gold & Platinum cards are now gone, and I would have thought that Avantcard had to notify all card holders, in advance of any changes to existing facilities.  So, am I on the only one who didn't get written notification from them ?

* Moving on from the above, I asked to be put on their cashback ("Reward+") card, rather than their "One Card".  They claimed that this could be done instantly by phone, and was now done for me.  I said okay, so am I correct in understanding that the applicable interest rate will be 16.8%, per their website.  They said no, I'm on a higher rate - I said why - they said because I have to speak to their loyalty department to get my rate changed - I said fine, please transfer me - they can't, I'll have to get a call back, which hasn't come through after almost two weeks.  Suffice to say, that doesn't sound right - why would I have to speak to a loyalty department, to get the standard rate applicable to a card product advertised on their website ?  I didn't even bother pointing out that I believed that my Platinum Card account with them, should have actually been on a lower rate, not a higher one !

So, am I the only one having a lot of "issues" with Avantcard ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Pmc365 (1 May 2021)

Yes I have had issues with my application for their rewards+ card. I had closed my Bank of Ireland credit card ( it had a zero balance and I had also  closed my BOI current account). The application process was incredibly painful and protracted- and I have excellent credit rating with Zero debt. Eventually after weeks of correspondence I received the card. Some of the  staff were mediocre to deal with.


----------



## smcelhinney (21 May 2021)

Just joined to weigh in on this. I routinely get transaction declined through reputable retails (eg Apple) stating that they could not authenticate my account, and that I need to add contact details / security questions (both of which I set up when I activated my card months ago).

It just seems to be sporadic as to whether or not it will be accepted, and at this stage I've no confidence in them. Think I'll ditch them. I have no balance with them anyhow.


----------



## MrEarl (22 May 2021)

Hi,

I must admit, I'm starting to think about dumping them, too...  having recently had another transaction declined for no reason,  then receiving anther letter a few days later, claiming that they attempted to contact me about the declined transaction - but once again, no missed call, no voicemail etc.

I must make time to look at alternatives,  but with both UB and KBC exiting the market,  options are going to be limited.


----------



## peemac (22 May 2021)

Possibly the declined are to do with the new psd2 which had an implementation date here of April 1st, but some online stores introduced it at much earlier as different countries had different implementation dated.

Only problem was that despite 5 years notice, some bank's software was not compatible. 

We had about 15% soft declines (no reason given) at one point, which was very frustrating.

I'm thinking that a lot had to be Avant as bank of Ireland, PTSB, AIB and KBC had definitely updated their software.

Thankfully by earlier this month the decline rate has gone back to normal levels


----------



## tomdublin (22 May 2021)

MrEarl said:


> then receiving anther letter a few days later, claiming that they attempted to contact me about the declined transaction - but once again, no missed call, no voicemail etc.


Companies that systematically lie to their customers logically must have an internal protocol in place for lying which logically means they are aware of the problem in relation to which they are lying.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Jul 2021)

Same problems continue,  in fact,  they are getting worse - have wasted well over an hour today, on two seperate calls, trying to get through to a human, to resolve the same issue yet again.

To say that the service is disgraceful, doesn't begin to express how bad it has become.

Even with the cashback card, its still not worth the grief!

You can't even get to speak with someone, to register a complaint!

I should have left them before now, but enough is enough, there's no way in hell you can rely on this sub standard service.

Anyone considering moving to Avant for their cashback card, should think again....


----------



## MugsGame (30 Jul 2021)

This is very timely, as I'm mid-application with Avant in anticipation of KBC exiting the market at some future point. 

I might still try it for a year and see how I get on (as they'll cover the stamp duty for the first year anyway).


----------



## MrEarl (30 Jul 2021)

Can I suggest that you hold on to your existing card, as a back up, while trying Avant, if you are still going ahead ?

At this stage, I've no confidence in Avant, and can only thank the Lord that I wasn't out with clients etc. when Avantcard decided to decline a transaction. Just imagine the embarrassment,  then trying to get Avant on the phone to sort it out, and being left high and dry!

€12pm cashback is not enough, to take that risk, not alone put up with the very poor overall service.

I'm planning on applying to AIB for their cashback card.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Jul 2021)

Yes, I'm planning to hold onto my KBC card until they exit. I have some unusual requirements that mean BOI is my next best option, but I've had terrible experiences with them in past on other products.

I've also ordered a Curve card and will probably use that for recurring payments to make it easier to change providers in future.


----------



## DeeKie (31 Jul 2021)

I joined them about two months ago. Sign up process was a dream and was processed really quickly. However I’ve had the same issue with the card declined a fair few times for no reason. I’ve now got problems getting into the online account.


----------



## Johnno75 (31 Jul 2021)

Avantcard will only take a complaint seriously when it is made above their heads to the regulator/ombudsman. If there are enough complaints of a similar nature, then they will pay attention to the issue. Pity that they won’t sufficiently resource the complaints section in-house.


----------



## MrEarl (31 Jul 2021)

In order to log a complaint with the Ombudsman, you must first go through AvantCards internal complaint process - that in itself, requires being able to get them on the phone!


----------



## MugsGame (31 Jul 2021)

Have you tried sending them a fax or a registered letter seeking a final response and advising them you will be going to the Ombudsman if you do not hear back within 28 days?


----------



## MrEarl (31 Jul 2021)

A fax?.. I haven't heard anyone suggest sending a fax, in years 

The registered letter is one way to go alright, albeit it requires making time to go to the post office etc.

Ultimately, there comes a time where you also need to stop banging your head against a brick wall, and just move on.

Why waste endless hours trying to get a company to provide a decent service, when it has become clear that they don't actually want to?

I need a credit card that I can rely on, and a support service that will be contactable, and helpful, when something goes wrong.  Avantcard aren't providing those two basic things!

Unfortunitely, you see things like this happen to companies some times, usually it's down to cost cutting measures, where the company has cut too deep -  that in turn is usually linked to bad management (who don't see the tipping point, where service cuts lead to loss of customers, and income).


----------



## MugsGame (31 Jul 2021)

MrEarl said:


> The registered letter is one way to go alright, albeit it requires making time to go to the post office etc.


Hence my fax suggestion, which you can send from a computer and get legally acceptable proof of delivery for. Most institutions still publish fax numbers. It's not as if I suggested telex!


----------



## MugsGame (31 Jul 2021)

MugsGame said:


> Most institutions still publish fax numbers.


Actually that no longer seems to be true, at least for Avant and AIB. Darn, that used to be very handy on occasion.


----------



## MrEarl (1 Aug 2021)

I'll give you credit for the suggestion, nonetheless!

I suppose it was too much to expect Avant to have left themselves open to a method of actually being contacted though


----------



## Acorn22 (8 Aug 2021)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering, have people been having "issues" with service from Avantcard, over the last year.
> 
> ...


Hi, I came on here to report the same kind of issues in particular around online purchases.  I always do the same weekly shop etc and use the card a lot online but of late I have to get them to unblock any transaction that I do online.  I have to call them a few times (3 or 4) to get them to unblock the transaction.  


It is as if they want us to move elsewhere.  I'm curious at this stage.


----------



## DeeKie (8 Aug 2021)

Getting worse in my experience. Card now failing to work on standing instructions.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Aug 2021)

Submit formal complaints folks - you may have to post it to Carrickonshannom,  given how difficult it can be to get through on the phones,  but it's worth causing them a headache, before you feel the urge to leave them.


----------



## MugsGame (8 Aug 2021)

> Card now failing to work on standing instructions.


Existing recurring payments or newly setup ones? Either way sounds like an issue with EU Strong Customer Authentication requirements and exemptions flagging - could be the fault of the merchant rather than Avant.


----------



## Acorn22 (9 Aug 2021)

DeeKie said:


> Getting worse in my experience. Card now failing to work on standing instructions.


Have been onto them this morning over the period of 3.5 hours.  They are talking about having to get the 'fraud team' to clear transactions.  This is very peculiar behaviour.  One member of team said she'd call back in 20 minutes and never heard from her again.  Something is fishy here.  Not sure if I'd get any satisfaction from customer complaints at this rate.


----------



## Acorn22 (9 Aug 2021)

update:  Fraud team are saying my transactions are  coming in at 0.00 amount!


----------



## Johnno75 (9 Aug 2021)

Sounds like internal issues on the IT side.


----------



## Acorn22 (9 Aug 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> Sounds like internal issues on the IT side.


Yeah I said that to them as they are the common denominator here.  Of course they tried to say the two separate companies that I was purchasing products from may be the issue.


----------



## MugsGame (14 Aug 2021)

I'm a little surprised to discover that my new Avant card doesn't support Google Pay for mobile phone tap purchases, I just assumed that would be enabled as a basic feature. Although thankfully I can work around this with Curve.


----------



## MrEarl (14 Aug 2021)

Yes, it's disappointing alright - I get the feeling that their parent company (BankInter) have better tech than Avantcard,  but haven't shared it out, fully. 

I noticed that they use Bankinter tech for sending encrypted emails, for example,  so perhaps it's on the way... one of these years


----------



## MrEarl (28 Aug 2021)

Just a quick update here.

Having wasted hours on the phone over the last few months, I made a formal complaint - about both the regular declined payment issues, and the near impossible access to a staff member, when needed.

To give the company a little credit,  they have upheld my complaint, and have given assurances that they've acted to solve both problems. They also offered a goodwill gesture.

While it's very early days, thankfully, I haven't had a single transaction declined since (and that includes transactions with the same parties,  for similar amounts, to those that were previously declined on a regular basis).

If I've further problems of the same nature, I'm not going to waste anymore time with Avant, I'll just move to AIB credit cards and get cashback there instead. Ultimately, I need a service that I can trust, and rely on.

However, in light of their acceptance that the needed to fix things, apology etc,  I'm going to give them a final chance, before leaving them.


----------



## Delboy (30 Aug 2021)

Anyone trying to access their Avantcard online credit card account the past couple of weeks? I keep getting the same site maintenance message that hasn't been updated in that time and nothing on their main website about it being down.
Tried ringing them this morning but it cuts you off when you try to select the option to get through to an operator.

Absolute mess


----------



## Johnno75 (30 Aug 2021)

MrEarl said:


> They also offered a goodwill gesture.


This is what they do to get you off their back and close down the complaint. Probably about €50.

This is important for their own internal statistics and for governance purposes. The less live complaints they have on their books, the better the optics from a shareholder perspective and regulatory perspective.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Aug 2021)

Johnno75 said:


> This is what they do to get you off their back and close down the complaint. Probably about €50.
> 
> This is important for their own internal statistics and for governance purposes. The less live complaints they have on their books, the better the optics from a shareholder perspective and regulatory perspective.



While I know where you are coming from,  you aren't quite right - firstly, it wasn't €50, and secondly,  it then positions me where I can take the case to the Ombudsman's office, if I wish - those complaints are considered far more serious, with regards to shareholders and regulators.


----------



## MrEarl (14 Nov 2021)

Once again, I'm having service issues with these guys...

Mrs Earl is abroad, while I'm in Ireland, so I logged details on their website, in advance of her trip - the website isn't smart enough to permit detailed notes, where one card holder is in a different county to the main card holder, but I did try to explain this to to their staff, over the phone, following an online note.

Two days in, the "egits" have now started declining small transactions, and blocked my card, despite good credit. So, I phoned them them up, tonight -  initially I'm told its out of hours, so I can't log a complaint and they can't help me, but when I ask them if they are refusing to record a complaint, per the Irish Consumer Protection Code, they manage to then transfer my call to a new staff member - and suddenly, they can re-authorise my card "within 10 mins"  (where up to this, it was blocked and had to remain blocked until Monday). They still won't log the complaint,  but tell me that I'll get a all from someone tomorrow, regarding my complaint. Amazing!!!

Forget the cashback -  these guys cannot be relied upon, to provide a decent service, or decent customer support.

It seems to be the same mentality with yet another British operation here (even if they are ultimately Spanish owned), they pretend to provide customer service, but don't, and then just deal with complaints, when they have to.


----------



## The Oggster (17 Nov 2021)

This does not make good reading. I was thinking of switching credit card and mortgage to Avant.

Might just go with AIB for both as I'll also get fee free current account, as we need to move our joint account from KBC too.


----------



## The Oggster (17 Nov 2021)

Do Avant not have Google Pay?


----------



## IrishHusk (17 Nov 2021)

The Oggster said:


> Do Avant not have Google Pay?


They do not as I have just found out. They also charge 2.50 Euro for topping up revolut so I am thinking of cancelling and moving to AIB. Their website and app are not a patch on Ulster. I just paid the first bill and they pre populate the minimum payment amount with no option to select paying full amount. You have to type this in. The whole app and website is geared towards selling and getting as much as they can from you. Trust pilot reviews while not overly reliable paint a very poor picture of Avant. Was considering moving mortgage but really doubt I will now as I think they would be a nightmare to deal with


----------



## RetirementPlan (18 Nov 2021)

Their 12 month interest free transfer offer is excellent though, if you need some short term space. From what they explained, you wouldn't want to be spending on the same account as you did the transfer too, as they'll be charging interest in that scenario.


----------



## The Oggster (18 Nov 2021)

We wouldn't have a balance to transfer. I was going to go for their reward card.

Think I'll just go to AIB. On the mortgage front, over a 5 year fixed term the interest with Avant would be €1159 less than AIB (green rate) but AIB are offering €2000 to switch to them. Plus the fee free banking is a bonus.


----------



## Ryan (20 Nov 2021)

Also a KBC customer looking to jump ship. I want to keep the cash back facility so would AIB be better?


----------

